# Limbsaver sight and quiver



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

*M6 Quiver*


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice video's IKE :thumb: I used both the M-6 Quiver and the Prisim site this yr for hunting . Site was super bright and the quiver allowed me to take in and out my Bh arrows without dulling the blades, the gripper held my ST arrows secure( Beman Mfx). I also would recomend them to anyone in search for a bullet proof site and a lightweight quiver both Items get a A+ in my book! :thumb:

Ike Pm me when you get a chance I would like to know more about the Floating pin!


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

